# Cambio de marchas con display



## Dj_Luk (Nov 2, 2007)

Buenas a todos, quiero ponerle al cambio de marchas de mi vehiculo un display que me indique en que marcha estoy, lo he simulado en el electronics workbench, pero no hay manera de que funcione.
Otra cosa ademas, es que cuando meta la marcha atras salga en el display la letra "T" que en el 7448, es el estado hexadecimal nº 14

Adjunto la simulacion, aver si alguien me dice que esta mal
la marcha atras seria la tecla espaciadora (que no se donde conectarla)


----------



## ciri (Nov 2, 2007)

Estaría bueno que me expliques como haces para determinar en que marcha esta el auto!.


----------



## Dj_Luk (Nov 5, 2007)

Pues mediante unos conmutadores, que cuando este metida la marcha ponga el pulsador correspondiente a "0" y cuando no a "1". Cada marcha tendra un pulsador, y el punto muerto sera como un "1" en todos los pulsadores, el circuito que codifica de decimal a BCD, es un 74147 y de ahi lo quiero pasar al decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos, Un 7447.


----------



## ciri (Nov 5, 2007)

Si bien ese es el método que piensas utilizar, esta bien se entiende.

lo que intentaba decir es ir un poquito mas allá.

En el auto, esos parámetros de donde salen? de la computadora los extraes? como los tomás?


----------



## Dj_Luk (Nov 5, 2007)

Aaaaa., pues hay un punto donde la palanca de cambios hace una rotula, y he visto que sacandole al eje de la palanca de cambios una pequeña escuadra puedo poner los conmutadores todos juntos en una pequeña estructura que le tengo que hacer y en cada marcha se accione uno.

Por cierto despues de unas cuantas horas mas de elctronics workbench he conseguido hacerlo funcionar en la simulacion. adjunto el dibujo del esquema para el que le interese

-Solamente hay un conmutador activado cada vez, si no hay ninguno, estaria en punto muerto, y el display indica "0", cuando esta en marcha atras (espaciadora pulsada) el display muestra "t", cada pulsador acciona el numero correspondiente

P.D.
El 7448 va con displays de catodo comun, ademas, hay que ponerle las resistencias limitadoras de tension!


----------



## tinchowr (Mar 25, 2010)

Anda ese circuito? porque me interesaria hacerlo!


----------

